# Frieza vs. God Kefka



## Tom Servo (Jan 15, 2014)

FF with all its updates in power I'm curious how far they've gotten.


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 15, 2014)

To what extent is Frieza's planet level power again?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2014)

is Piccolos speed scaling + stacked KK/SSJ multipliers in effect ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2014)

something something chain reaction, something something Freeza still had to contribute a significant amount of energy to it, etc


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 15, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> is Piccolos speed scaling + stacked KK/SSJ multipliers in effect ?



Are you kidding? You guys practically threw a temper tantrum when I asked about calc stacking 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2014)

anyway, baseline small star level > Kefka

so Frieza should take it unless there's a big speed difference (???) and Kefka has some durability bypassing h4x


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Would like to point out that, while Kefka never uses it in the final battle, he does kind of become the "God of Magic".  Anything the Warring Triad could do, so could he.

The Triad kind of petrified themselves in the back story.    They never use Break on you in battle either, but we know they can do it.

As for the frieza thing, yeah, for the planet to detonate in 5 minutes, he'd need to have contributed a large chunk of that energy, even if the means by which it detonated generated some kind of feedback loop that continued to build up energy.

Solidly large planet level given that, not sure about small star though.  Depends on how efficient such a feedback loop from convection and shit would be.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2014)

would he use petrification right off the bat ?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 15, 2014)

It'd be presumed if he noticed his strongest shit showcased no actual effect.

When in doubt, go for broken if your destruction doesn't cut it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2014)

well of course

I meant, will he live long enough to try the regular stuff first and then opt to try petrification ?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 15, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> anyway, baseline small star level > Kefka
> 
> so Frieza should take it unless there's a big speed difference (???) and Kefka has some durability bypassing h4x



Last I checked Frieza was in the mid to high quadruple digits. (Something like Mach 6,000 IIRC)

Unless you go by Willy's KK calc stacking which I think puts Frieza in the Relitivistic+ range.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> well of course
> 
> I meant, will he live long enough to try the regular stuff first and then opt to try petrification ?



Depends on how fast Frieza is nowadays.

I honestly don't know.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2014)

> I honestly don't know.


does anyone ?


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 15, 2014)

Does anyone care


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thread could swing a couple different ways depending on the answer dude


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah, that only makes me reiterate.

Is Kefka faster than Mach 6,000? Is he sub-relativistic or something? Though even that might not be enough to blitz.

I'm starting to agree with Deathsaurer about banning DB threads.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yep, faster than mach 6,000.

Around mach 20,000ish.

Light of judgement is something like mach 45,000

I'd even argue it's lightspeed, given the screen kind of just fades out and we already see it wrecking shit, but I won't push how fast the attack is further than the low end.

Note, Light of Judgement is purely attack speed for a beam attack, doesn't apply to any reactions in the slightest.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 15, 2014)

But Light of Judgment isn't hax right


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2014)

what is Mach 6000 from anyway ?


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 15, 2014)

iirc it was Freiza's Death Ball speed (?)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2014)

Alpha~13 said:


> iirc it was Freiza's Death Ball speed (?)


 Mach 6000+ was the high-end there IIRC


and also it was an assumed timeframe calc and according to Willy those are invalid  (at least ones with shorter timeframes)


still, the Piccolo blast speed should be usable one way or another


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2014)

maybe just make speed equal


----------



## Regicide (Jan 15, 2014)

So what's the deal with DB's speed other than massively FTL godtiers?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> and also it was an assumed timeframe calc and according to Willy those are invalid  (at least ones with shorter timeframes)



Willy's full of shit, especially when in a case like this.

Why yes, they didn't fucking realize they weren't rocketing into space at high speeds for a fucking minute


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Willy's full of shit, especially when in a case like this.
> 
> Why yes, they didn't fucking realize they weren't rocketing into space at high speeds for a fucking minute


be sure to tell him that 


I quote:


			
				willy said:
			
		

> need something more definite for the timeframe.
> Speech and characters perceiving it "fast" aren't reliable forms of timeframes.
> You should get something more objective.
> Until then this "calc" goes under the "random timeframe assumption" error, therefore invalid.
> ...


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> be sure to tell him that
> 
> 
> I quote:



Are you really appealing to his non existent authority chuckle fuck? 

His reasoning is flawed.  I'm not going to go around pretending the fucking characters are vegetables with mental deficiencies akin to retarded goldfish.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2014)

"we will stand here and do nothing as this blast takes minutes to reach the core" 

or even half a minute, really


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 15, 2014)

Assumed timeframes depend more on the distances involved really.

Nothing wrong with the Deathball one.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Assumed time frames have a bunch of factors.

And in this case, if you're going to ask me to pretend the characters are legitimately that fucking stupid, that they wouldn't at least behave in a manner akin to a regular person with properly functioning brain power would... I'm just going to laugh and laugh and laugh Fluttershit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm leaning more towards your version actually Chaos


are you saying to ignore/tune out willy on this matter then ?  that can work


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm saying he's free to debate it with me, and that I'm genuinely incredulous to him deducing the characters are just fucking goldfish in terms of reacting to shit.

That doesn't work.

So yeah, feel free to "ignore" the discussion so to speak.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 15, 2014)

We need more threads like Big Koumei Pump.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2014)

> I'm saying he's free to debate it with me


didn't you two do that already ?

seems like it yielded precisely 0 results


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 15, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> I'm starting to agree with Deathsaurer about banning DB threads.



I'm tempted to sig this


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2014)

come on UD, get yourself a sig quote collection

all the cool people are doing it


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 15, 2014)

.....i'm not doing it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2014)

then that just means you're not cool


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 15, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> come on UD, get yourself a sig quote collection
> 
> all the cool people are doing it



How much of a bandwagon whore would that make me look like?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 15, 2014)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> How much of a bandwagon whore would that make me look like?



Enough of one that I would feel compelled to quote that very line in my signature, as a ominous foretelling to future posters of the folly regarding UD and his accursed bandwagon

Also, what are we talking about here?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2014)

something about assumed timeframes


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 15, 2014)

Middle of the fight? Plenty of time to sit down, chat, and have tea before the planet explodes


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 15, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> something about assumed timeframes



Oh, joyous occasion

You guys wait just right there while I set up a nice, taut rope and find a tree to hang myself on, as suffocating on my own saliva would be more enjoyable than to listen about the validity of a 10 second duration to an obviously super duper fast feat

I'd imagine


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd imagine Goku and Freeza would have to be choking on their own saliva too for the time frame to be any longer than a few seconds


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 15, 2014)

KaiserWombat said:


> Oh, joyous occasion
> 
> You guys wait just right there while I set up a nice, taut rope and find a tree to hang myself on, as suffocating on my own saliva would be more enjoyable than to listen about the validity of a 10 second duration to an obviously super duper fast feat
> 
> I'd imagine



Save a spot for me.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry, not sure if I can locate a forest clearing large enough to park your bandwagon.

.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok enough about speed. For now we can say Frieza is MHS Triple Digits at the very, very least for those who don't accept the Mach 6,000+ calc

Does anyone know Frieza's exact DC? or atleast a character Frieza can powerscale from?

Same with Kefka?


----------



## Katsuargi (Jan 16, 2014)

I believe in Mike's same blog, brutally beaten, bisected, low on ki Frieza was sitting at around 700 teratons.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jan 16, 2014)

I think i did something for this before , it came out like mach 14,000 or something 

I deleted it though  , Can't really recall well

+ Wouldn't the chain reaction just be equal to the planet's binding energy to explode ? 

If so , decrease the gbe from the total energy to get the overall energy by frieza


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 16, 2014)

Katsuargi said:


> I believe in Mike's same blog, brutally beaten, bisected, low on ki Frieza was sitting at around 700 teratons.




I doubt that would be his maximum DC output since that would put him below the continental range and therefore below 23rd budokai Goku


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 16, 2014)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

pls

show me continent level 23rd budokai

I'll wait.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 17, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> pls
> 
> ...



Its higher than that I'm afraid


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 17, 2014)

the iori's don't stop


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2014)

you haven't refuted his claim Dartg


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 17, 2014)

that's because I conceded


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2014)

ok


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 17, 2014)

Shut up both of you, this requires the utmost of seriousness 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 18, 2014)

Kefka wins because he's a better villain and I said so


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 18, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Kefka wins because *he's a better villain* and I said so



Frieza ruled longer than Kefka and pretty much had zero threats.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 18, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Frieza ruled longer than Kefka and pretty much had zero threats.



I wouldn't say that 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 18, 2014)

Kefka's a more interesting character, and has better music

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcMDlgdnZPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 18, 2014)

bhunivelze would've been a more interesting match.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 18, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> I wouldn't say that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol at Babidi, Yakon, and Supreme Kai. 

I can see Babidi controlling him.



TTGL said:


> Kefka's a more interesting character, and has better music
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcMDlgdnZPI[/YOUTUBE]



What's interesting about him, he has zero background.


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 18, 2014)

Supreme Kai stated he could one shot freeza if necessary and was stronger than buu saga piccolo 

Correct with Babidi, he doesn't belong there aside from turning freeza into his minion


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 18, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> lol at Babidi, Yakon, and Supreme Kai.
> 
> I can see Babidi controlling him.
> 
> ...



Except, you know, how he was one of the best generals of the Empire before enrolling enfusing himself with magicite for the first time and becoming mad


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 18, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Except, you know, how he was one of the best generals of the Empire before enrolling enfusing himself with magicite for the first time and becoming mad



And that somehow makes up for his lack of backstory how?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 18, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> lol at Babidi, Yakon, and Supreme Kai.
> 
> I can see Babidi controlling him.
> 
> ...



Supreme Kai can one-shot Frieza, Babidid can control him, Yakon just flat out eats him.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 18, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> And that somehow makes up for his lack of backstory how?



That is his backstory, as well as manipulating the Empire from behind the scenes to take all the power for himself. What's Frieza's backstory?


----------



## SHM (Jan 23, 2014)

TTGL said:


> That is his backstory, as well as manipulating the Empire from behind the scenes to take all the power for himself. What's Frieza's backstory?



Kefka didn't manipulate the Empire. He didn't influence Ghestal's actions, he just went along with it, and took advantage of certain situations when he could.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 23, 2014)

^Agree

and

Frieza's backstory would be.
Frieza is a guy who sells planet for a living. Probably one of the known riches character in the whole db universe, with a personal army that can move through out the galaxy. a single person in his army can destroy a planet on their whim.(Raditz is fodder tier and he is small planet+)


----------

